# Betrügereien auf ebay-Kleinanzeigen mit Missbrauch von Ausweisen/Identitäten



## Schneemann25 (28 Dezember 2019)

Hallo, ich wende mich an dieses Forum, und vielleicht finden sich weitere Geschädigte. In letzter Zeit, oder sagen wir mal so, nach meiner Kenntnis seit ca Juli 19, treibt ein Betrüger auf ebay Kleinanzeigen schamlos und skrupellos sein Unwesen.
Ich selbst bin kürzlich auf diesen Profi-Betrüger hereingefallen. Die Leute , von denen ich glaubte, den Artikel zu kaufen, waren gar nicht die wirklichen Verkäufer, sondern gestohlene Identitäten von bereits Geschädigten, mit denen er sich beim Verkauf und in der Kommunikation über die ebay-Nachrichten ausgegeben hat. Er benutzt diese sozusagen, um neue Ware zu verkaufen und missbraucht dafür , damit neue Kaufinteressenten vertrauen und Geld auf sein Konto  überweisen, auch Ausweisfotos von den bereits Geschädigten. Er gibt als Kontoinhaber stets die Namen der Personen an, deren Daten  er dafür missbraucht, und das Geld kommt trotzdem auf seinem Konto  an, weil die IBAN seine ist.   Er bietet hochpreisige Audio-Komponenten an, die sich überwiegend in etwa zwischen 1000 und 3500 Euro bewegen. Meist neuwertige oder neue Geräte mit fast voller oder voller Garantie, wie Rotel und Denon Verstärker/Receiver, - CDP, und Bose Lifestyle 650. Zumindest sind mir diese bisher  bekannt. Strafanzeige wurde mittlerweile gemacht,  auch von den anderen Geschädigten, die mir bekannt sind. Der Betrüger bietet alles  an Sicherheiten und vertrauensbildenden Angeboten an, damit der Käufer vertrauen kann:  Abholung vor Ort, paypal Käuferschutzzahlung, hälftige Anzahlung per ÜW und Rest nach Lieferung, Versenden der Ware gegen Scan der ÜW,  noch bevor er das Geld auf seinem Konto hat, Identitätsnachweis per Personalausweis.
Manche der Geschädigten sind schon so schwer betroffen, dass  sie schon Strafanzeige von anderen Opfern  bekommen haben, wegen dem Identitätsmissbrauch, den der Betrüger macht. Denn die denken natürlich dass sie von Person xY Ware gekauft haben und betrogen worden seien, und dann stellt sich heraus, dass XY auch Geschädigte sind.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit diesem Betrüger gemacht? Kann jemand helfen?
Die Polizei hat ihn noch nicht gefasst. Die IBAN werden auch hin und wieder gewechselt. Die derzeitige des Täters ist *DE18240501100065719411*, Sparkasse Lüneburg. Eine frühere IBAN war DE71100777770538142100. Wenn man diese IBAN im IBAN-Rechner eingibt, existiert sie noch.
Er verschickt dann tatsächlich Pakete an die Käufer, und teilt ihnen umgehend die Sendungsnummern mit. Nur die kommen nie bei den Geschädigten an, weil er vorsätzlich eine falsche Empfängeradresse benutzt, nur der Wohnort und die PLZ stimmen. Daher gehen die DHL Pakete wieder zurück an den Absender. Versandort ist Hamburg.
Wenn man die Ware abholen will, meldet der Betrüger-Verkäufer sich entweder nicht mehr, oder in einem Fall hat der Käufer eine Anzahlung gemacht, Rest bei Abholung, und er ist extra einen langen Weg gefahren, aber die Adresse hat nicht gestimmt, und er war seine Anzahlung los.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Dezember 2019)

Betrügereien über  ebay-Kleinanzeiegen sind leider an der Tagesordnung:








						Betrug durch ein Kevin Kremer auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen und Quoka
					

Achtung: Betrug durch ein Kevin Kremer auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen und Quoka. Total unauffällige Artikel, sehr freundlich, aber leider nur eine IBAN bei der Volksbank Oberberg. Nach Zahlung keinerlei Reaktion mehr und Handy-Nummer nicht mehr aktiv. Nach meiner Recherche ist das wohl schon öfters...




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				




Bei  ebay-Kleinanzeigen und Quoka  wird nichts aber auch gar nichts geprüft.
Bei allen Angeboten Insbesondere bei hochpreisigen   Superduperschnäppchen
gibt es nichts, was es  wert ist betrogen zu werden:.
*Niemals  per Vorkasse! *


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2019)

Schneemann25 schrieb:


> treibt ein Betrüger auf ebay Kleinanzeigen schamlos und skrupellos sein Unwesen.


Okay, das ist der eine, mit den genannten IBAN. Aber es ist nicht nur einer, der das so macht! Jeden tag stehen ganze Heerscharen Betrüger auf und nutzen die Leichtgläubigkeit ihrer Opfer aus. Der Trend ist deutlich, aus der Anonymität des Internet heraus bescheißt es sich mit der erforderlichen, kriminellen Energie und etwas Verstand nahezu gefahrlos. Geldbeutel klauen in einer Einkaufsmeile ist dahingegen schon was exotisches.



Schneemann25 schrieb:


> Die derzeitige des Täters ist *DE18240501100065719411*, Sparkasse Lüneburg. Eine frühere IBAN war DE71100777770538142100. Wenn man diese IBAN im IBAN-Rechner eingibt, existiert sie noch.


Der IBAN-Rechner von Theorg zeigt gelegentlich an, wenn eine Kontonummer auffällig ist oder wo sie im Internet genannt wird. Das ist aber nur ein Indiz. Die Nummer zur Bank wird immer angezeigt, auch wenn das Konto bereits inaktiv ist. Kontonummern werden nur einmal vergeben.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Dezember 2019)

Einige  Geldinstitute scheinen sehr schlampig bei der Einrichtung von Konten zu sein.
Ein  kontrollierte  Identitätsprüfung findet ganz offensichtlich nicht statt.


----------



## Hippo (29 Dezember 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Einige  Geldinstitute scheinen sehr schlampig bei der Einrichtung von Konten zu sein.
> Ein  kontrollierte  Identitätsprüfung findet ganz offensichtlich nicht statt.


Hier sollten diese Institute mit in die Haftung genommen werden *träum*


----------



## Schrank (29 Dezember 2019)

Hallo bin auf den gleichen Betrüger reingefallen.
Genau wie beschrieben wurde vorgegangen.
Gibts den noch ne Chance ans Geld zu kommen?


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2019)

Schrank schrieb:


> Gibts den noch ne Chance ans Geld zu kommen?


Unter Umständen, nämlich dann, wenn das Konto bereits deaktiviert wurde. Dann wird der Betrag nämlich automatisch dem Absender wieder gutgeschrieben. Das passiert aber alles sehr zeitnah.

*Ich warne prinzipiell vor Nachforschungs- und/oder Rückbuchungsaufträgen bei den Hausbanken. Die bringen nämlich nichts, außer das man gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher wirft. So ein Auftrag wird mit zirka 10 € dem Auftraggeber von der Bank in Rechnung gestellt.*

Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen die Auskünfte zur Aufklärung des Falls von der Bank. Deshalb *rate ich jedem bei seiner Strafanzeige auch einen Antrag auf Rückgewinnungshilfe*, wozu die Staatsanwaltschaft aber ohnehin verpflichtet wäre, was jedoch anscheinend oft ausgeblendet wird.



jupp11 schrieb:


> Einige Geldinstitute scheinen sehr schlampig bei der Einrichtung von Konten zu sein.


Wir haben es nach wie vor auch mit leichtfertigen und manchmal auch mit vorsätzlichen Finanzagenten zu tun. Aber in der Tat gibt es einige Banken, die sich gut blenden lassen. Ganz heftig gut scheint der Scheiß bei E-Paymentunternehmen zu funktionieren, die vielleicht eine Bankenlizenz haben, vielleicht aber auch nur ein nachrangiges Paymentunternehmen sind.

Mit der Weile vermischt sich die Finanzwelt der Banken mit den exotischen Finanzdienstleistern. Neben Kooperationen gibt es auch interne Verflechtungen, die unechte Banken zu echten machen.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Dezember 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aber in der Tat gibt es einige Banken, die sich gut blenden lassen.


Unter anderem dieser Laden: Das WWW ist voll von Lobeshymnen auf den Laden im krassen Widerspruch
 zur offiziellen Beurteilung.  Die Realität sieht anders aus:





						N26 - Doch „Bullshit“ beim Kundensupport? - Stiftung Warentest
					

Die Smartphone-Bank N26 wächst und wächst. Der Kundenservice wird der steigenden Kundenzahl anscheinend nicht Herr. Online häufen sich die Beschwerden. Auch...




					www.test.de


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2019)

Das ist keine gewöhnliche Bank, sondern ein auffälliger Laden mit Bankenlizenz. Ich sehe einer Abmahnung gelassen entgegen, doch nicht mal das würden die Berliner drauf haben. Sitzt da nicht ein Österreicher vorne dran?

Werte Kunden der N26 Bank GmbH, was immer sie dort wollen, ihr Geld ist vermutlich in guten Händen, wenn sie überhaupt welches dort haben!


----------



## Schneemann25 (29 Dezember 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> *Ich warne prinzipiell vor Nachforschungs- und/oder Rückbuchungsaufträgen bei den Hausbanken. Die bringen nämlich nichts, außer das man gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher wirft. So ein Auftrag wird mit zirka 10 € dem Auftraggeber von der Bank in Rechnung gestellt.*
> 
> Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen die Auskünfte zur Aufklärung des Falls von der Bank. Deshalb *rate ich jedem bei seiner Strafanzeige auch einen Antrag auf Rückgewinnungshilfe*, wozu die Staatsanwaltschaft aber ohnehin verpflichtet wäre, was jedoch anscheinend oft ausgeblendet wird.



diese Nachforschungsaufträge bei den Hausbanken, die ca 10 Euro kosten, sind diese eine Chance zu erfahren, wem das Konto namentlich wirklich gehört? Wenn man den Namen schon mal hätte, könnte man ein zivilrechtliches Verfahren mit Klage vor Gericht beginnen, aber ohne Namen des Täters geht das nicht.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Antrag auf Rückgewinnungshilfe, das kannte ich bislang nicht. Ich hoffe man kann die Anzeige noch nachträglich damit ergänzen

Ich ärgere mich auch schon die ganze Zeit über die Schlampigkeit von Banken, wenigstens könnten sie darauf achten, ob der angegebene Kontoinhaber  der tatsächliche ist. So aber wie es praktiziert wird, wird Betrügereien und Identitätsmissbrauch  Tür und Tor geöffnet.


----------



## Schneemann25 (29 Dezember 2019)

Schrank schrieb:


> Hallo bin auf den gleichen Betrüger reingefallen.
> Genau wie beschrieben wurde vorgegangen.
> Gibts den noch ne Chance ans Geld zu kommen?



Das ist auch meine Frage, ich glaube eher nicht. Wie war es in Deinem Fall? Ist es auch dieselbe Iban gewesen, und welcher Artikel war es bei Dir?
Das Problem ist auch, dass der Täter anonym ist, wie kennen seinen Namen überhaupt nicht. Sonst könnten wie wenigstens parallel zur Strafanzeige auch zivilrechtlich gegen ihn vorgehen.


----------



## Schneemann25 (29 Dezember 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> Hier sollten diese Institute mit in die Haftung genommen werden *träum*


 Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Schneemann25 (29 Dezember 2019)

Was mich aufregt ist, dass da nicht sofort von der Polizei was unternommen wird, nach den mir bislang bekannten Betrugsfällen zu urteilen seit einem halben Jahr nichts unternommen wird, dass die derzeitige IBAN des Täters nicht schon längst gesperrt worden ist. Warum geschieht da nichts? Sind die Banken selbst gegenüber Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft unantastbar? Oder zieht es sich so lange hin, bis die Staatsanwaltschaft mit ihren Ermittlungen in die Gänge kommt, auch bez. den Banken was zu unternehmen?


----------



## Schneemann25 (29 Dezember 2019)

Den Antrag auf Rückgewinnungshilfe kann man aber nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen machen, wie ich das verstanden habe.  In folgendem Link steht:
https://www.iww.de/ve/archiv/vollstreckungspraxis-was-sie-ueber-die-rueckgewinnungshilfe-zu-gunsten-des-geschaedigten-im-strafverfahren-wissen-muessen-f33505
_
*Pflicht des Staates auf Durchführung der Rückgewinnungshilfe?*
§ 111b StPO sieht vor, dass Maßnahmen der Rückgewinnungshilfe im pflichtgemäßen Ermessen der Strafverfolgungsbehörden stehen. Überwiegend wird die Auffassung vertreten, dass ein Anspruch auf Rückgewinnungshilfe nur besteht, wenn es den Geschädigten nicht zumutbar und möglich ist, zivilprozessuale Eilmaßnahmen zu treffen. Nur, wenn der Verletzte der Straftat in besonderem Maße schutzbedürftig ist, wird man eine Ermessensreduzierung auf Null annehmen können (Rönnau, Vermögensabschöpfung in der Praxis, Rn. 400; Schmid/Winter, NStZ 02, 8). 

*Praxishinweis: *Der Rechtsanwalt des Geschädigten sollte beim zuständigen Staatsanwalt die Durchführung der Rückgewinnungshilfe anregen. Er sollte darlegen, aus welchem Grund die Durchsetzung der zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche in unzumutbarer Weise erschwert ist. Ein Rechtsmittel gegen eine ablehnende Entscheidung steht dem Geschädigten jedoch nicht zu. _


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2019)

Schneemann25 schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt ist, dass da nicht sofort von der Polizei was unternommen wird …. Warum geschieht da nichts?


Das passiert unbemerkt vom Opfer, wir sind ja hier nicht bei "Wünsch dir was"! Die Banken erteilen die Informationen zu den Bestands- und Umsatzdaten nur auf Anfrage der Staatsanwaltschaft. Das heißt, wenn eine Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet wurde, werden dort erst alle anderen Ermittlungsansätze geprüft und erst dann geht der Vorgang zur Staatsanwaltschaft. Da werden dann (übrigens kostenpflichtig) die Daten von der Bank abgerufen. Das Ergebnis wird geprüft und wenn es den Kontoinhaber lt. den Einwohnermeldedaten tatsächlich gibt, wird der ganze Fall der Staatsanwaltschaft zur Übernahme angeboten, in deren Zuständigkeitsbereich der Kontoinhaber seinen Wohnsitz hat. Nun wird es aber kompliziert, wenn nämlich der Kontoinhaber an der angegebenen Adresse gar nicht wohnt oder das Konto das eines Finanzagenten ist.

Die eingangs genannten Konten sind eines bei der Sparkasse Lüneburg und das andere bei der norisbank GmbH. Wenn es sich hier um denselben Täter handeln sollte, zeigt allein das schon, dass das Hinterherlaufen der Behörden nicht einfach ist. In allen angezeigten Fällen besteht immer Ermittlungsbereitschaft und -wille der Behörden. Doch der/die Täter sind zumeist mehrere Schritte voraus. Das ist Bestandteil des Modus Operandi und angefangen hat alles mit der Naivität der Opfer, die nun ihrem versenkten Geld hinterherheulen und nach behördlicher Hilfe rufen.



Schneemann25 schrieb:


> ...parallel zur Strafanzeige auch zivilrechtlich gegen ihn vorgehen.


Das ist oft nicht sinnvoll! Jeder schlaue Anwalt wird erstmal Akteneinsicht bei der Staatsanwaltschaft anfordern und das macht er besser erst dann, wenn die Ermittlungen schon fortgeschritten sind und Ergebnisse in der Akte stehen. Es gibt Leute, die erstatten Anzeige und gehen sofort auch zu einem Anwalt. Der wiederum beantragt die Akteneinsicht und bekommt dann nur die erstattete Anzeige seines Mandanten zu lesen, weil schlichtweg der ganze Fall noch ergebnisoffen ist. Die Kostennote für den Spaß zahlt freilich das Opfer, zuerst einmal. Sehr schlau eingeschädelt!


----------



## Schneemann25 (30 Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Aufklärung, das war gut geschrieben von Dir und hilft mir weiter! Alles nicht einfach, und die Mühlen der Ermittlungen mahlen langsam. Ich bin in so einer Sache recht ungeduldig, so nach dem Motto: da muss schnell gehandelt werden, sonst ist der Täter über alle Berge. "Gefahr in Verzug".

Zitat Reducal:
_Das ist oft nicht sinnvoll! Jeder schlaue Anwalt wird erstmal Akteneinsicht bei der Staatsanwaltschaft anfordern und das macht er besser erst dann, wenn die Ermittlungen schon fortgeschritten sind und Ergebnisse in der Akte stehen. Es gibt Leute, die erstatten Anzeige und gehen sofort auch zu einem Anwalt. Der wiederum beantragt die Akteneinsicht und bekommt dann nur die erstattete Anzeige seines Mandanten zu lesen, weil schlichtweg der ganze Fall noch ergebnisoffen ist. Die Kostennote für den Spaß zahlt freilich das Opfer, zuerst einmal. Sehr schlau eingeschädelt! _

Heißt das , dass die zivilrechtliche Sache nicht davonläuft? Also kein Zeitdruck ist?
Ich kenn das zB so, dass man an den betrügerischen Käufer umittelbar nach dem Schadensfall zuerst  ein Einschreiben mit Fristsetzung schicken muss, in dem er aufgefordert wird, das Geld zurück zu zahlen. Lässt er die Frist erfolglos verstreichen, erst dann kann man Klage bei Gericht machen. Aber die Fristsetzung muss voran gegangen sein, ist eine Voraussetzung. Nun kann der Geschädigte aber den betrügerischen Verkäufer gar nicht per Post anschreiben, da er weder seinen Namen noch seine Adresse kennt. Was nun? Reicht es in diesem Fall ersatzweise aus, wenn der Geschädigte ihm dieses Schreiben per e*** Kleinanzeigen-Nachrichten übermittelt, und es ist dann genauso rechtskräftig wie ein Einschreiben? Denn eine andere Möglichkeit hat er Geschädigte in so einem Fall ja gar nicht.
Ja, die Naivität der Opfer. Man muss  aus Sicherheitsgründen zum Selbstschutz am besten nur noch vorrangig das Negative in einem Verkäufer sehen und allem was er zur Sicherheit und zur Vertrauensbildung des Kaufinteressenten anbietet, von vorneweg misstrauen. Am besten überhaupt nichts mehr online kaufen, sondern nur noch Abholung vor Ort. Oder paypal Zahlung. In diesem Fall hatte ich leider kein paypal Konto. Stimmt es übrigens, dass paypal nur noch Käuferschutzfälle übernimmt, die über ebay-Käufe entstehen?

In diesem Fall war mir das eine Lehre. Besser wäre es gewesen, umsonst 300km hin, 300km zurück zu fahren zwecks Abholung, und lediglich den Reinfall mit der falschen Adresse zu erleben + Verlust Fahrtkosten, als 610 Euro per Überweisung zu verlieren.


----------



## Schneemann25 (30 Dezember 2019)

...aber selbst bei Abholung vor Ort kann man reinfallen. Beispiel: Man reist extra mit dem Zug 2 Stunden wohin, um Ware abzuholen. Vereinbart war vorab mit dem VK, dass man die Ware bei ihm zuhause  auf Funktion testen kann. Man kommt am Bahnhof an , und der VK erwartet einen  dort und sagt, er hätte keine Zeit, dass der Käufer die Ware zuhause testen kann, und das sei auch nicht nötig, da mit der Ware alles ok sei, und er hat sie schon im Auto dabei, und seine Freundin auch, und beide bestätigen auf die Unsicherheit des Käufers,  dass die Ware ok ist, und sie führen dem Käufer auf dem Handy einen Video vor, in dem zu sehen ist, wie das Gerät läuft. Der Käufer,  der extra 2 Stunden Zugfahrt auf sich genommen hat, und 2 Stunden Rückfahrt , zudem die Kosten für die Fahrkarte, und sehr verärgert ist,  verlässt sich dann halt  auf die Angaben des VK, der noch seine Unterschrift abgibt, dass die Ware technisch ok sei, zahlt, nimmt die Ware mit und fährt mit dem Zug nach Hause. Zuhause angekommen stellt er fest, dass sie nur teilweise funktioniert. Der VK hat das abgestritten und war nicht bereit die Ware zurück zu nehmen. Er schiebt das auf den Käufer, der Schaden sei durch den Transport passiert. Derweil war es ein typischer Verschleißschaden. Am Ende, als der Käufer mit Anzeige und Anwalt gedroht hat, war der VK bereit, ihm die Hälfte des Kaufpreises zu ersetzen. So ist die Sache dann ausgegangen. Das war auch ein Fall von mir als Käufer. Ich hatte dann aber noch Glück im Unglück, denn ich habe das elektronische  Ersatzteil besorgt und das Gerät dann mit Hilfe von einem Internetforum, das mir gezeigt hat, wie es geht, selber repariert. Welch ein Glück, dass es Internetforen gibt.


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2019)

Schneemann25 schrieb:


> "Gefahr in Verzug"


Aber nicht bei solchen einfach gelagerten Betrugsfällen. Hier geht es nur um Geld! Solche Fälle sind keine Fälle von besonderer Bedeutung, bei denen ein erhöhter Ermittlungseifer angemessen wäre. Will sagen: es gibt wichtigeres als derartige Eigentumsdelikte.



Schneemann25 schrieb:


> Heißt das , dass die zivilrechtliche Sache nicht davonläuft? Also kein Zeitdruck ist?


So ist es! Vor allem muss sich ein geprellter mit dem Gedanke anfreunden, dass das Geld unwiederbringlich weg ist.



Schneemann25 schrieb:


> Ich kenn das zB so, dass man an den betrügerischen Käufer unmittelbar nach dem Schadensfall zuerst  ein Einschreiben mit Fristsetzung schicken muss, in dem er aufgefordert wird, das Geld zurück zu zahlen.


Das mag Gültigkeit haben, wenn das Gegenüber nicht ein Betrüger wäre. Ich kenne das aus eigenen Verfahren, dass solche private Schritte mangels juristischem Hintergrund nichtig waren. Die Frist begann erst mit einem anwaltlichen Schreiben zu laufen. Aber wenn einer ein Betrüger ist, wird er solche Schriftsätze ignorieren, egal, von wem die kommen, soweit die überhaupt zustellbar sind.



Schneemann25 schrieb:


> Reicht es in diesem Fall ersatzweise aus, wenn der Geschädigte ihm dieses Schreiben per e*** Kleinanzeigen-Nachrichten übermittelt, und es ist dann genauso rechtskräftig wie ein Einschreiben?


Mit Sicherheit nicht. Selbst per eMail entspricht wohl kaum der gesetzlichen Norm, auch wenn immer wieder nur von Schriftform die Rede ist. Wer weiß schon, ob derjenige, der die Nachricht/eMail empfängt überhaupt der Adressat ist?



Schneemann25 schrieb:


> Lässt er die Frist erfolglos verstreichen, erst dann kann man Klage bei Gericht machen.


Auch hier muss das Opfer in Vorkasse für die Gerichtskosten treten. Eine Klage würde abgewiesen werden, wenn der Streitwert unter einer gewissen Grenze liegt und insbesondere dann, wenn der Beklagte noch gar nicht gerichtsfest feststeht.



Schneemann25 schrieb:


> Am besten überhaupt nichts mehr online kaufen, sondern nur noch Abholung vor Ort. Oder paypal Zahlung.


Da hat´s auch so seine Tücken:



Reducal schrieb:


> ….denn bei der "Zahlung an Freunde" ist das Geld weg und der PayPal-Account sehr wahrscheinlich entweder mit falschen/fremden Daten eröffnet worden oder der eines Dritten. Die Gutschrift wird i. d. R. mit Buchungsrochaden mit mehreren PayPal-Accounts gewaschen und schließlich anonym ausgecasht, z. B. auf Prepaid-Kreditkarten, Wallets oder in kryptische Währungen. Den Käuferschutz genießt man halt nur, wenn man das reguläre PayPal bei der Bezahlung nutzt und dann eben auch die Provision von 1% in Kauf nimmt.





Schneemann25 schrieb:


> Stimmt es übrigens, dass paypal nur noch Käuferschutzfälle übernimmt, die über ebay-Käufe entstehen?


Ja, oder über gewerbliche Verkäufer, wie Onlineshops. Gilt aber nur für materielle Ware, nicht für virtuelle Leistungen, wie z. B. Onlinetickets. Außerdem muss der Warenversand vom Käufer versichert akzeptiert werden, also mit Sendungsnachweis des Verkäufers.



Reducal schrieb:


> Übrigens, PayPal hat seine AGB korrigiert. Der Verkäuferschutz gilt anscheinend nur noch bei Deals über eBay, mit einem verbundenen PayPal-Account oder gewerblich. Bei Privatverkäufen mit PayPal-Zahlung, die dann vom vermeintlichen Käufer zurück geholt wird, übernimmt PayPal den Schaden nicht mehr. PayPal hat Buchungen aus Betrugsfällen absichtlich ausgenommen, da PayPal in der Vergangenheit deswegen vermutlich sehr geblutet hat.


----------



## Schneemann25 (30 Dezember 2019)

@Reducal, vielen Dank für die vielen nützlichen Infos. Du kennst Dich gut aus. Geschädigte, die die finanziellen Mittel für einen Zivilprozess und Anwalt nicht haben, bleibt in solchen Fällen nur übrig, Beratungshilfe und Prozesskostenhilfe zu beantragen. 
Klar meinte ich die paypal Käuferschutz-Zahlung. Und man kann dem Verkäufer anbieten, dass man die paypal-Gebühren übernimmt. Aber wenn paypal das geändert und nur noch auf ebay-Käufe beschränkt hat, hilft auch keine paypal-Käuferschutzzahlung mehr, wenn man. auf ebay Kleinanzeigen, quoka o.ä.  auf einen Betrüger hereinfällt. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Heißt, wenn man als Käufer kein Risiko eingehen will und den pp Käuferschutz haben möchte,  kann man von Privatverkäufern nur noch auf ebay einkaufen und mit pp Käuferschutz zahlen.  Oder Ware vor Ort abholen. Selber per Nachnahme was kaufen birgt Gefahr in sich. Denn das Paket darf man erst öffnen, wenn der Postbote das Geld schon kassiert hat. Und darin kann alles liegen, nur nicht die Ware, die man gekauft hat. Ich hab schon gelesen,, manche haben Pakete mit Steinen erhalten.



Reducal schrieb:


> Eine Klage würde abgewiesen werden, wenn der Streitwert unter einer gewissen Grenze liegt und insbesondere dann, wenn der Beklagte noch gar nicht gerichtsfest feststeht.



Um welchen Mindestbetrag des Streitwerts geht es bei der Klage?


----------



## Reducal (31 Dezember 2019)

Schneemann25 schrieb:


> Um welchen Mindestbetrag des Streitwerts geht es bei der Klage?


So viel ich weiß, gibt´s da keinen. Klage bis 5000 € kann jeder Erwachsene beim AG einreichen, darüber dann beim LG. Nur, das Gericht kann auch die eingereichte Klage abweisen. Ich denke ein Gericht bezieht in seine Entscheidung auch die Prozeßökonomie mit ein und das ist fallabhängig. Kann ein Kläger die echten Personalien des Beklagten nicht vorbringen, wird das Gericht den nicht suchen.


----------



## Schneemann25 (31 Dezember 2019)

Zu:

_Reducal schrieb:_
_Übrigens, PayPal hat seine AGB korrigiert. Der Verkäuferschutz gilt anscheinend nur noch bei Deals über eBay, mit einem verbundenen PayPal-Account oder gewerblich. Bei Privatverkäufen mit PayPal-Zahlung, die dann vom vermeintlichen Käufer zurück geholt wird, übernimmt PayPal den Schaden nicht mehr. PayPal hat Buchungen aus Betrugsfällen absichtlich ausgenommen, da PayPal in der Vergangenheit deswegen vermutlich sehr geblutet hat._

 Das habe ich wohl zuerst missverstanden. Es geht hier um Verkäuferschutz, nicht um Käuferschutz. Dh, der Käuferschutz , den man hat, wenn man per paypal außerhalb von ebay die Ware von privaten Verkäufern zahlt, gilt weiterhin.


----------



## Reducal (31 Dezember 2019)

Der Käuferschutz ist sehr ähnlich, kurzum PayPal erschwert die Erstattung schon sehr, siehe hier:

Käuferschutzrichtlinie
Verkäuferschutzrichtlinie



			
				PayPal schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem PayPal-Käuferschutz können Sie den gesamten Kaufpreis des Artikels sowie die ursprünglichen Versandkosten erstattet bekommen, die Sie gegebenenfalls bezahlt haben, falls Sie den Artikel nicht *vom Händler* erhalten oder wenn Sie einen Artikel erhalten, der dem bestellten Artikel nicht entspricht.


*Von privat* steht da nix.

Ganz heftig finde ich auch dieses Hintertürchen, hier unter Punkt 4.1.


			
				PayPal schrieb:
			
		

> Der PayPal-Käuferschutz wegen nicht versandter Artikel gilt nicht für Artikel, die während des Versands verloren gehen. Falls der Verkäufer einen gültigen Versandbeleg fristgerecht (wie im Detail in der PayPal-Verkäuferschutzrichtlinie beschrieben) oder ein entsprechendes zwischen Verkäufer und PayPal vereinbartes geeignetes Äquivalent vorlegt, lehnt PayPal den Antrag auf PayPal-Käuferschutz ab.


Soll heißen, sobald ein Halunke einen erschwindelten falschen oder gefälschten Sendungsnachweis vorlegt, kann er den ergaunerten Betrag behalten. Er muss ihn nur zeitnah von seinem PayPal-Account irgendwo hin runter ziehen, am besten auf einen anderen PayPal-Account und dort parken (Buchungsrochaden).
Betrüger verschicken auch leere Pakete, Müll oder auch gar nichts über Packstationen - die Sendung wird dann gleich vom DHL-Mitarbeiter entsorgt, der Täter hat aber einen gültigen Beleg und für PayPal sieht es bei der Kontrolle der Sendungsnummer so aus, als wäre die Sendung bei DHL geklaut worden.


----------



## Schneemann25 (31 Dezember 2019)

Ja , dazu fällt mir gerade einen Fall ein, den ich vor ein paar Jahren bei einem weiteren Reinfall erlebt habe. Habe was Teures bei einem PVK über ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft und mit paypal Käuferschutz bezahlt. Der VK hat gelogen und getäuscht, dass die Balken sich gebogen haben (hab ich alles rausbekommen) , u.a. mir dann zuerst eine Sendungsnummer mitgeteilt, die es (auf mein Telefonat mit DHL und war an der Nummer an sich schon  zu erkennen) gar nicht gegeben hat. Dann, als er sich mit tausend weiteren  Lügen rauswinden wollte,  habe ich ihm mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht. Dann hat er mir tatsächlich eine richtige Sendungsnummer mitgeteilt und das Paket in eine Packstation eingeliefert. Von dort ist es nicht mehr weiter gegangen. Er jedoch hat weiterhin beteuert, die Sendung odnungsgemäß verschickt zu haben und hat bei DHL einen Paketverlust gemeldet und beantragt, dass ihn 500 Euro erstattet werden sollen. Da der PVK mir gegenüber auch schon im Vorfeld täuschend gehandelt hat, hab ich das bei der Polizei zur Anzeige gebracht. Ich habe danach nicht mehr viel davon erfahren, nur dass anscheinend das Packstationsfach, in das der Täter das Paket gelegt hat, leer gewesen sein soll. Der muss an dem Fach was manipuliert haben, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls hat das Versandunternehmen  ihn dann auch noch angezeigt, und ich habe als Zeuge ausgesagt.  Mein Geld hab ich zum Glück von paypal zurück erhalten. Es ist dann  noch herausgekommen, dass jener Betrüger mit einem anderen zusammen gearbeitet hat -  die waren zu zweit.


----------



## Reducal (31 Dezember 2019)

Schneemann25 schrieb:


> Ich habe danach nicht mehr viel davon erfahren, nur dass anscheinend das Packstationsfach, in das der Täter das Paket gelegt hat, leer gewesen sein soll. Der muss an dem Fach was manipuliert haben...


Nein, man investiert nur mit der erbeuten PayPal-Zahlung oder anderweitig in ein DHL-Label, scannt das an der Packstation ein, so dass sich ein Türchen öffnet und schließt das dann gleich wieder. Die Technik ist überlistet, dass das Fach leer ist bemerkt erst der DHL-Mitarbeiter, der das aber protokolliert!



_Nach einem für mich sehr erfolgreichen Jahr wünsche ich den Aktivisten hier, der geneigten Leserschaft und mir dasselbe in 2020! Gute Nacht!_


----------



## Schneemann25 (31 Dezember 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Nein, man investiert nur mit der erbeuten PayPal-Zahlung oder anderweitig in ein DHL-Label, scannt das an der Packstation ein, so dass sich ein Türchen öffnet und schließt d dann gleich wieder. Die Technik ist überlistet, dass das Fach leer ist bemerkt erst der DHL-Mitarbeiter, der das aber protokolliert!
> 
> _Nach einem für mich sehr erfolgreichen Jahr wünsche ich den Aktivisten hier, der geneigten Leserschaft und mir dasselbe in 2020! Gute Nacht!_



 danke, das wünsche ich Dir und all den anderen hier  auch. 
Ja in diesem Fall hatte der DHL Mitarbeiter das protokolliert.


----------



## Hippo (31 Dezember 2019)

Es ist hier immer gut wenn Betrogene ohne den sprichwörtlichen Schaum vorm Mund sachlich darüber berichten wie solche Betrügereien ablaufen und sich nicht schämen zuzugeben dass sie eben beschissen wurden.
Nur so haben andere die Chance - wenn sie denn so schlau sind sich VORHER zu informieren - um diese Erfahrung herumzukommen.


----------



## Schneemann25 (10 Januar 2020)

@Hippo, mir gelingt es nicht immer, sachlich zu berichten, vor allem dann nicht, wenn der Reinfall ganz frisch ist. Zwar dann nicht mit Schaum vorm Mund, aber ich heul mir elend die Augen aus dem Kopf. Und wenn man schon einige Male herein gefallen ist, wird's peinlich. Beim nächsten Gang zur Polizei denken sie sich dort bestimmt: "Was, die schon wieder?" und: "Haben Sie nichts draus gelernt?" Geben Tipps wie im Internet nichts mehr kaufen oder nur noch mit pp zahlen oder abholen.
Die hier geschilderte Erfahrung mit dem hohen Geldverlust und der fiesen Vorgehensweise des Betrügers habe ich bis heute psychisch nicht verarbeitet (das ist wie ein Trauma).
Und dann ist es auch noch so, dass man sich einer gewissen Machtlosigkeit ausgeliefert fühlt: Strafanzeige kurz vor Weihnachten gemacht, seither lag es bei der Polizei wegen den Feiertagen und Urlaub, und erst vergangenen Montag hat es lt. meiner Kenntnis ein neuer Sachbearbeiter übernommen, und dieser muss sich erst einarbeiten, und das ist sicher nicht das einzige Verfahren, sondern eins unter vielen, was es zu bearbeiten gilt. Kann sich also noch weiter hinziehen - wochenlang, Monate -  alles nur positiv für den Täter.

Das Menschliche dabei ist für mich noch so ein Thema, was mir einen Schock versetzt. Solche Täter müssen völlig skrupellos sein, dass sie es fertigbringen, eine total hinterhältige Lügenshow von einem superehrlichen Verkäufer abzuziehen und dabei gerade die Leute mit geringem Einkommen herein zu legen und abzuzocken, die auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt vorrangig deshalb einkaufen, weil sie einfach das Geld nicht für Neuware haben und für die so ein Betrug auch finanziell  sehr schmerzhaft ist.
Hinzu kommt, dass man als geschädigter Käufer  nach einigen Reinfällen immer misstrauischer wird, und mit diesem Misstrauen trifft man  dann zu Unrecht die ehrlichen Verkäufer.


----------



## Hippo (11 Januar 2020)

Dein Post war eigentlich der, den ich hier lobend erwähnt hatte. 
Denn Du hast genau nicht unsachlich herumgebölkt sondern beschrieben wie es Dir passiert ist in einer Art die nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2020)

Schneemann25 schrieb:


> Solche Täter müssen völlig skrupellos sein


Genau das ist das Problem. Das Internet öffnet den Halunken Tür und Tor und es ist so einfach hier zu betrügen, weil es will fähige Opfer, wie dich, gibt.

Mir persönlich tut das sehr leid aber weder ich und/oder die Behörden können das ändern. Es ist die kriminelle Energie der Täter, die das Internet immer mehr als seine Plattform etabliert.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Januar 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Es ist die kriminelle Energie der Täter, die das Internet immer mehr als seine Plattform etabliert.


Es hat aber auch mit der Naivität/Unwissenheit  der User zu tun, die das WWW als Spielwiese 
sehen (gefördert von den Medien) ,  anstatt als das, was es ist: 
Tiefster Dschungel bei dem ständige Wachsamkeit oberstes Gebot ist.


----------



## fotograf30 (4 März 2020)

Hallo,
am 26.02.2020 bin ich Opfer eines Betruges geworden. Der Verkäufer inserierte aus Ratingen bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein von mir gesuchtes SonyObjektiv. Ich war zu faul zu Ihm zu fahren. Es schickte mir als Sicherheit ein Foto der Vorderseite des Ausweises, welches er neben seinem Gesicht hielt. Michael Engel stand drauf. Dummerweise überwies ich dann am 26.02.2020 1050 Euro für ein Sony 85mm 14 Objektiv. Abgemacht war, dass ich am 27.02.2020 eine DHL Sundungsverfolgungsnummer für versicherten DHL Versand bekomme. Daraufhin tauchte der Verkäufer ab. Sein angeblicher Name: Michael Engel ist sicherlich falsch. Die inserierten Fotos fand ich später bei der GoogleBilderSuche im Cache, bei einem englischen EbayShop für gebrauchtes Kamerazuberhör.

Folgende Kontaktdaten hatte ich von Ihm erhalten:
Name: michael engel

IBAN DE18 1203 0000 0017 0408 66

BIC: BYLADEM1001

Das ganze ist Teil einer laufenden Strafanzeige mit dem Aktenzeichen: 500000-020798-20/9. Zusätzlich habe ich DKB Info eine Email geschickt und meine Sparkasse am 2.3.20 um ÜberweisungsRückruf gebeten. Die teilten mir mit dass Rückrufe wenig erfolgsversprechend sind, aber Sie versuchen mir zu helfen.
EbayKleinannzeigen habe ich ebenfalls informiert. Als nächstes warte ich die Ermittlungen der Polizei ab, ob ich an die wahre Identität und ggbf an die Anschrift des Täters komme um zivilrechtlich meine Ansprüche geltend machen zu können.

Falls Ihr weitere Tipps für mich habt oder mehr Infos benötigt- gerne.


----------



## guschik (8 März 2020)

@Schneemann25 
Du hast die IBAN DE71...00 (Norisbank) erwähnt. Genau diese wurde mir Ende Jan bei eBay Kleinanzeigen angegeben. Zahlungsempfänger ist betrügerisch unterwegs. Das angebotene iPhone habe ich nicht bekommen. Den Zahlungsempfänger kenne ich nicht. Die Norisbank mauert. Was hast du inzwischen erreicht?


----------



## Hippo (9 März 2020)

@guschik - schätze Du musst Schneemann25 direkt anschreiben, der war seit 10. Jan nicht mehr hier


----------

